# Question RE auto-on feature



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I picked up a sub for my bedroom, but it’s “auto on” only – no option for manual or auto. I’ve never had an “auto on” sub before, so I’m not that familiar with the “nuts and bolts” of how they operate.

The problem is, since this is a bedroom system and we don’t run it very loud, the sub doesn’t come on as quickly or easily as I’d like, I assume due to the generally low signal level. 

The receiver’s manual recommended setting the subwoofer’s gain knob about half-way up for the auto-set up process, and after running the auto set-up, the receiver’s sub output level ended up at a fairly low setting.

My question: Would kicking up the receiver’s sub output level make the sub come on quicker? Of course I know I’d have to reduce the sub’s own gain control – would that simply defeat any increased signal from the receiver and not make any difference for the auto-on? :huh:

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I have 3 auto on subs. They respond to the level of the input signal, so the sooner a loud enough signal gets tot he amp, they come on. Maybe, it it becomes a problem, you can get one of those power on/off radio control switches to turn on the sub remotely. I use those for several applications. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

You can increase the sub out level on your receiver or leave the sub in the "on" position. The current draw when the system is not in use with the "on" position should be minimal, often it is comparable to the "auto on" draw.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

There isn’t an “on” position. There is no “auto/on” switch or even a power switch! It’s “auto on” only. 

So you don’t think turning the sub’s gain control down (which I’ll have to do if I increase the receiver’s sub out level) will decrease its auto-turn on sensitivity threshold?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I do think that will help, Wayne. Give it a shot and let us know. :T


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

If you can get into the sub and see what it has for an input circuit, you can probably defeat the auto and keep it on. Probably a pretty generic chip on the input.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I increased the receiver’s sub output from about 1/4 of the available range to a couple of notches below max, and that did it. Now the sub kicks on right away, even with the receiver’s volume turned pretty low - even after turning down the sub’s gain to compensate. Before, I occasionally found the sub wasn’t on after the system had been on for _hours_. Thanks drdoan and tesseract! :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

You are welcome, and thanks for the feedback, Wayne.


----------



## Superior Audio (Feb 27, 2008)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> turning the sub’s gain control down


That is EXACTLY how to do it...


----------

